# Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe



## Professor Frink (28. September 2009)

*Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Hey,
ich hab nen Blu-ray Laufwerk(von LG) aber alle Player die ich probiert habe kommen mit der BD net zurecht(WMP,VLC,Power Cinema) gibt es Freeware Player die mit BluRays klarkommen ?
thx schonmal


----------



## Filico (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Für kopiergeschützte BDs jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

hmm, is ne ganz normale BD (Frost/Nixon, in England gekauft), da musses doch irgendwas geben ??


----------



## exa (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

nein, gibts nicht, denn diese Player brauchen eine Lizenz, welche Geld kostet, ergo gibt es keinen Freeware Player, der jegliche BDs abspielen kann


----------



## Professor Frink (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

****... welche programme können denn blurays abspielen ?


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Wenn Power DVD mit aktuellstem Update nicht mit macht kann man es am PC in der Regel vergessen.

Was Freeware an geht ist der VLC bis jetzt afaik der einzige Player mit Ansätzen von Blu-ray Support(das öffnen der einzelnen Videodateien auf der BR selbst klappt gelegentlich).


----------



## Professor Frink (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

hmm, ok danke, son mist...


----------



## JC88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Hi,
ich war auf der gleichen suche wie du, da mein zum laufwerk mitgeliefertes PowerDVD 7 BR Edition grade die Blueray wiedergabe vermied
ich habe mir nun PowerDVD 9 besorgt womits ohne probleme klappt!
Selbst der CyberLink Support konnte mir beim prob mit PowerDVD 7 nicht weiterhelfen, die meinten dauernd neu installieren...so oft wie das dingen hab ich kein anderes prog jemals neu installiert...also PowerDVD 9 kann ich dir empfehlen!die anderen Progs dies so gibt (Nero usw) hab ich selbst noch nicht ausprobieren können. Viel Glück!


----------



## Professor Frink (28. September 2009)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

jo, lad mir grad die testversion runter, danke für die prompte hilfe !


----------



## Dr.Speed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Hallo miteinander.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, wie es Professor Frink hatte und suche jetzt ebenfalls nach einem Freeware Blu-Ray Abspielprogramm. Da seit dem letzten Post in diesem Thread über ein Jahr vergangen ist hoffe ich, dass sich die Situation verbessert hat und es jetzt ein Freeware Programm gibt.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## Fate T.H (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Nein es gibt bis jetzt noch kein Freeware Programm um Kopiergeschützte Blu-Ray abzuspielen.

Meine güte Leute die müssen Liezensiert werden die Player meint ein Author kauft sich eine solche Lizenz um es dann für lau weiterzugeben ?


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Jep, ich hab bis heute keine andere Lösung gefunden als von Demo zu Demo zu hopsen wenn man mal ne BD angucken will...


----------



## Fate T.H (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal ein wenig Geld investieren damit erspart
man sich das warten auf Freeware oder das Demo hopsen.


----------



## Ahab (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Nein, gibt es (meines Wissens nach) leider nicht. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Bei all dem Lizenzen- und Codec Firlefanz rund um Bluray wird es wohl mindestens mittelfristig bei teurer Kaufsoftware bleiben.

edit: oh gott bin ich langsam


----------



## Dr.Speed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 
Schade, dass es immer noch keine Lösung gibt. Warum müssen die immer mit ihrem Codec Firlefanz weiter machen. Es ist für den Endverbraucher nur eine Last. Ich werd dann mal sehen (müssen), was es bei Amazon o.Ä. so im Programm gibt.


----------



## Player007 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Bei den Laufwerken ist doch Software dabei, also bei meinem LiteOn Laufwerk war Power DVD 8 (zwar nur OEM, also nur Stereo Sound) dabei.

Oder kauft ihr alle nur die Bulk Version?


----------



## JC88 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Wie ich schon schrieb, bei meinem LiteOn war ebenfalls eine PowerDVD Version dabei, allerdings ist die nicht für das abspielen von BR geeignet...
Ziemlich sinnfrei wenn ihr mich fragt...


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Naja hat dann aber sicher nicht allzu viel gekostet, oder? Wer sich nen Player + Medien leisten kann, der sollte nicht so knausrig sein und die "paar" Euro für ne ordentliche Abspielsoftware aufbringen können.


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Och...nicht viel würd ich nicht sagen. Ist zwar schon ein Jahr her, hat aber gute 110 € gekostet. Und das fürn Laufwerk ohne Sinn-.-


----------



## Player007 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Welches Laufwerk genau?
LiteOn iHOS104, SATA, schwarz, retail (-32) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Also ich hatte auch nen Fehler, das das Menü kam, aber wenn ich den Film gestartet habe kam nen schwarzes Bild mit dem Ton^^

Nach nem Neustart war es behoben


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Freeware für Blu-ray Wiedergabe*

Nein, dies hier:
LiteOn DH-4O1S

der Fehler äußerte sich so, dass einfach beim Abspielen einer BR nix passierte.
Der Support von PowerDVD verwies mich nur auf mehrmalige Neuinstallationen, nach 6mal hab ichs aufgegeben...


----------

